
Ask HN: Do you have a website you want to sell? - xcoding
If you have any website or blog that you no longer have time for, list them here and let&#x27;s see if others want to buy it from you.
======
33W
For a serious list of eateries in Effingham Ill, or a parody site selling
tshirts, etc:

[http://effinghamsandwich.com/](http://effinghamsandwich.com/) \- for all your
Effing Sandwich needs

------
jparicka
[http://prague420.tk/](http://prague420.tk/)

------
janaks09
[https://test-api.net/](https://test-api.net/)

------
bbcbasic
[https://www.dealomni.com](https://www.dealomni.com) \- domain and source code
$2k

------
schappim
Ninja.ai

------
jaworrom
strengthstash.com

------
RepressedEmu
whispe.rs

